# Economy broadheads with BIG performance



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Like most of us, I am on a budget and I'm always looking for a way to save a few dollars with hunting or fishing gear, as long as it doesn't diminish my results. For years I used Rage broadheads, but with quite a bit of pig hunting at the family property it was getting very expensive. So I started researching less costly alternatives... at first I assumed Chinese knock-off products would be low quality and poorly performing junk. Then I tried a couple after researching the success of others. I'm not trying to encourage anyone to reject American made products, but if your budget is tight this might help you extend your budget and hunting opportunities.

I looked on discussion boards and videos for quite a while before I plunked down $12 for a six pack of "Mokasi" broadheads - a clone of the Rage Hypodermic. Similar items can be had for $1 each, but they really are poor quality. To my surprise, the Mokasi broadheads opened up huge holes in pigs and deer, and gave me the same results as the much more expensive originals. The Rage blades are put through additional polishing so they look nice. The Mokasi blades appear less polished but are sharp, and more importantly they open up huge holes in animals. I am at five bucks and half a dozen pigs with these heads, along with four raccoons that I caught raiding a feeder. The only "failure" I have seen was a bent ferrule when it struck the far leg bone of a heavy buck. He didn't go far at all.









With the success of the imitation broadheads, I decided to also try the knockoff Luminocks. They're labeled as "automatic lighted nocks" and to my surprise, I found them to work better than my old Luminocks. For less than $20 I got six nocks and the tool to turn them off. I have used them for two seasons now and they work every bit as well as the "real" ones. One pig broke the arrow off in thick grass and in the daylight I could not find it. Eight hours later I returned in darkness and walked right to the nock which was still brightly lit.

I know some people who only buy American-made, and I appreciate the idea but sometimes it stretches my budget more than is comfortable. I buy the best bow I can afford and use it for around 10 years before replacing it, but with the pig population problem, I go through lots of broadheads and this keeps hunting them much more affordable.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am going way out on a limb here and guessing that buck didn't make it far after the shot, and Ray Charles could have tracked it.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Lol, you're right. He was quartering slightly and the shot took out both lungs and smacked the far leg with a very impressive sound, but I was shocked when he just dropped in his tracks. After a few seconds he managed to get on his feet, but he only stumbled 8 yards before taking a dirt nap. It was impressive!


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Great write up Prof Salt. 
I too was looking at the knock off illumenocks because of the price difference. I am glad that you gave good feedback on the results! 
I am like you in preferring to buy American made first but sometimes its more budget friendly to purchase the cheaper products.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome report Prof. Salt! In my crossbow (with only 2 years hunting experience with a crossbow), I have only used the Beman arrows from Academy ($19.99 + tax for 3) and the Allen fixed broadheads from Academy ($12 for 3, and one time on clearance at Walmart was $8 for 3). I have only let it fly 2 times, both does, and they did the job! One shot was at 16 yards, she ran about 20 yards. The other at 34 1/3 yards, and she ran about 15 yards. I don't see how I can improve on that! Having said all this, next time I go to Academy they will probably be sold out giving out this much info! LOL...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

good info. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Not for me.....why skimp on BHs ? I wouldn't ever use a mechanical, a used BH, or a cheap knock-off. In 30+years of doing this, BHs is probably the #1 thing I will not budge on. Just pay attention to what you see 
as in 1\2 arrow hanging out of an animal.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Shot placement*

Good read prof.salt. whether or not a broadhead is American made or not, if it is sharp it will penetrate. Most bows now days are shooting 250 fps up to a possible 330fps or so at 30 inch draw. I am shooting around 275fps and using a carbon express fixed blade. I have shot 4 hogs with the same blade and never sharpened it...so I guess good shot placement is most important....imo.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice Professor!

I don't use mechanical broadheads, never have and never will and I'm picky about what broadhead I use.

I'll take a look at those heads for use on pigs but I'm not going to change what I shoot deer with.

I'm definitely going to check out the nocks 

Oh great video too.

TH


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I gota go with tommy261 SHOT PLACEMENT and of course a arrow /broadhead combo that can shoot well enough to place the entry /exit in kill zone...if you get 2 lunger or heart or all 3 they dead even with DOWEL ROD....


----------

